# How to build an aero setup



## FilthyFletch (Jul 7, 2007)

Ok boyz and girlz.I have had lots of requests and have been on so bs about getting it out there but I am starting this link to give a how to build the aeroponic system I have been using.This particular setup is a 28 plant setup which is about 5 feet wide and 7 feet long.You can learn the basics and then modify the size of it to whatever you need. I have begun making these custom sized for sale per request.The basic concept is a design that for an equal 28-32 site setup would cost around $800-900 dollars .I being a DIY guy said no no no to this and began my adventure of figuring the system out and finding parts to create my own.The one I will show you how to build cost me about $185 with the pump and res.Try not to get to far ahead of my postings as this may take me a few days to get completed as I get distracted and if Im smokin I may fall asleep.I will try to include as much info and pictures as I can.If you need a question go ahead and clearly post it in here so others can read it and get the same answer they need.Ok here we got the basic set up will look like these 2 pictures.1 before plants 1 with new clones.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 8, 2007)

After this tutorial you can basically make adjustments or modifications to suit your needs but this will be for the original model I built.Here are the basic items you will need to purchase and if possible the store I found them at:

4 pvc fence posts appox 8 feet long ( Home Depot, Lowes,Menards)
8 pvc fence post caps tight fit ( Home Dept, Menards)
26 360 degree mister heads (altgardens.com)
5 10 foot 1/2 inch pvc pipes (Home Depot, Lowes, Menards, plumbing supply)
5 10 foot 1 inch or bigger pvc pipes ( Home depot, lowes Menards)
5 10 foot rools of 1/2 inch outside diameter 3/8 in inside diameter hose
4 1/2 inch pvc end caps ( Home Depot, Lowes, Menards)
6 1/2 inch pvc 90 degree elbows
12 1inch pvc 90 degree elbows
2 1/2 inch standard pvc T fittings
1 1/2 inch pvc T fitting with threaded leg( the single bottom has threads)
1 1/2 inch threaded hose barb with 1/2 inch hose barb nipple
12 1 inch pvc T fittings
1 bottle pvc cement (Menards, Home Depot same as pvc parts)
1 50 gal rubbermaid tub ( can be smaller no less then 30 gallon) Home depot
28 3 inch net pots
1 800 gallon per hour pump submersible (ebay,online,pond store)or bigger
1 either filter bag or inline filter that fits pump (altgardens.com)
5 optional sink sprayer hose plastic inserts(not needed but nice)Home depot
4 low profile drains with 1/2 inch hose barbs (wormsway.com, altgarden.com)

This is your basic parts list for constructing the setup.After getting everything the build is made up of basically 4 parts you build.These stages are the res for water and nutes,the water mainfold to distribute the water, the grow chambers and last the stands for the system.I will do each part indiviually to keep it easy.Basic tools will be needed drill bit size will vary depending on things like where you get the drains or hose size or exact brand of net pots so its best to get parts first before going off drilling.You will need the basics:
1 drill
set of drill bits
3 inch hole saw for drill
caulk gun
pliers
tape measure
marker sharpie is good
1 tube water resistant caulk.make sure its not water washable
razor blade
hack saw or similar to cut pvc

next...........


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 8, 2007)

Lets start with the res tank first being the quickest.First think of your grow area and where the res will be.Will it be on the left the right, and end or outside the room.After that you know to keep the hose holes toward the system and not the opposit side as the hoses will come from the setup into the res and the pump hose will go right to the setup.
Take the rubbermaid res tub you have decided on.You will be drilling a total of 6 holes in the tub.I reccomend on the long sides of the tube whichever end will be closes to the drain side of the setup.I use a spade bit just slightly bigger them my drain hose so either a 5/8 or slightly larger spade bit works nice.I drill 4 holes in a horizontal line as high up on the res as I can around 2 -3 inches from the tub lip.If you decide to use the sink sprayer hose inserts use them to give enough space bewteen to they dont over lap.These have a lip you insert the threaded end in the hole and on the inside of the tub you tighten down the plastic nut.Makes a nice clean entrance for the hose and stops the hose from getting pinched.You will then go to the opposite end of the same side and drill 1 more hole same size for the pump hose to come from the submersible pump to the water manifold.See included picture.I also like to then drill a 1 inch hole on the side of the res as high as you can to pass the pump power cord through this way you can put the res lid on and stop splashes or evaporation also quiets the pump and drain sounds.Here is a few pics of the res setup


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 8, 2007)

Now for the second section of the system we will build the actual grow chambers where the actual plant will grow.This is pretty simple and straight forward to do.You will need the 4 pvc fence post, the 8 post end caps,a 1/2 drill bit, drill,the 4 drains.I find it easy if you have a snap line around to measure the posts exact width and snap a center line all the way down the post for center reference to keep holes in a nice line so the mister lines stay in center position.I lay my posts out so I can work on them.I use my sharpie marker to mark my hole centers.You will use your tape measure to pull your measurements from the same end of each post very important as all drains will need to be on the same end of each post.I mark out my first measurement that will be the 3 inch holes for my net pots.I use a 3 inch hole saw that fits in my drill like a drill bit ans cuts a 3 inch hole.You will measure from the end of the post without the caps on yet and make marks at the following points dead center of each post: 1 1/4 in,4 3/4",15 3/4",26 3/4",37 3/4",48 3/4",59 3/4", and 71 5/8".Now pay close attention the very first hole at the 1 1/4" mark you will drill with the 5/8 inch spade bit only through the top dont go through both sides.Good. The rest of the marked spots you will drill out using the 3 inch hole saw bit cutting the 3 inch hole for each net pot into the top of the post do not go through both sides so be easy.Each post will now have 7 3" holes for the plant net pots and 1 5/8" hole for the water manifold inlet pipe all in a single row.Reference below pictures


----------



## trapper (Jul 8, 2007)

what are low profile drains and hose barbs


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 8, 2007)

Now that you have the holes on top drilled we will need to flip each post all the way over so the bottoms are no up and all the frilled holes are facing downward.On the end where you drilled the 5/8 hole you will mease from that end into the center of the post 1 1/2 inches and make a mark.Do this on all 4 posts.These will be where your chamber drain plugs will get placed.My drains have a 3/4 thread with the 1/2 inch hose barbs so I used a 3/4 inch spade drill bit to drill these 4 holes 1 in each post wiggling it a little to make it a hair larger as you will be inserting the drain plug thread into this hole then using the plastic nut on the inside of each chamber to screw down over the threads making a tight drain.You will get 2 rubber washers with the drain put 1 washer over the thread before inserting it in the hole then the other over the thread once its inserted in the chamber samwhiching the pvc post between each washer then tighten down the nut good and tight.I like to add a little bead of caulk around the outside edge of the drain for little extra assurance against leaks.Below are a few pics of the drain plugs and them inserted in the chambers...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 8, 2007)

Now you have the chambers ready for the main water distribution manifold and mister lines.Keep the 8 pvc end caps close by we will use them but its easier to keep them off to install the mister lines at this point.Trapper the picture above show the low profile drain plugs.They come in different size hose barbs (barbs except hose size ie 1/2 barb 1/2" hose).Next ww will move into building the 2 needed stands to hold the system as it makes it easier to have them when installing the mister lines and manifold.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 8, 2007)

The next step here will be building the 2 stands the grow chambers will sit on.Basically its 2 stands made from the 1 inch or bigger pvc pipes.1 inch is smallest to use as these planst get heavy when loaded with buds.I pulled over 90 oz of wet bud off first harvest of plants and another 15 ozs after letting the little lower stuff go for another 3 weeks after main harvest.You ll use the 1 inch pvc pipe, hacksaw, 1 inch T fittings, 1 inch 90 degress elbows and pvc glue on this one.Get your marker and tape measure ready heres a quick look at what your making here


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 8, 2007)

Ok Im gonna end this nights session on building this aeroponic setup as I need to take the dogs for last nightly walk and stretch myself.I will continue later tonight with these stands and the actual part everyone wants to see the mister lines and manifold.Leave any questions about the steps so far and Ill try to help.Dont ask about the other unposted parts yet let me post then ask on those.Hope this interests somebody as its alot of typing lol.Good grows


----------



## frog3850 (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey great post so far cant wait for the rest


----------



## sweetjones (Jul 8, 2007)

dude this is tight as hell keep it up


----------



## estario (Aug 8, 2007)

I am currently collecting materials and I have already made the PVC stands. I am waiting for the rest of this ingenious setup you have made. Telling us how to do build this aero garden is very generous of you and I can't tell you how thankful I am. Keep up the good work.


----------



## mdgcmd (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah dude great job bookmarking this page.


----------



## PlatinumKasse (Sep 8, 2007)

So I'm in love w/this little setup. I WILL MAKE IT


----------



## Killerbees (Sep 11, 2007)

i think people really like your setups cause part of you really does a good job of walking through the steps. you try not to get lazy and you really put it all together. 
good work filthy
hey and that hooker looks familiar...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats no hooker that my knob polisher.Thanks for the props.I will finish this soon hopefully


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 11, 2007)

Fletch, you did not tell them how to make the stand... LIKE One end has to be 1/4" per horizontal feet shorter then the other to drain correctly.

I have a set up just like that one but smaller. How often do the sprayers run? And for how long?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah I havent finished this thread and the stands would be towards the end of the how to.I got busy and side tracked.I run my misters 24 hours aday non stop.If you stop them your more open to nute clogs caused by drying in the mister heads. You turn it on and she doesnt turn off til you harvest.


----------



## Killerbees (Sep 12, 2007)

was at lowes the other day and i noticed that there are 4 3/4 x 4 3/4 96 inch long pvc fencing. thats a bit more volume and slightly bigger netted pots... mabye the 3 3/4... anyway my question is based on your grow, and the same spacing of your grow... what would you anticipate the difference in outcome to be... the 4 3/4 fence posts cost the same as the 4x4 ones... 

will this also help in preventing clogging in the later stages. 
the bigger the better <-- thats my capitalist mind working... i guess the only negative thing would be the ammount of water needed to pump through the posts... which with 5 of them at 8 feet long could be 15 gallons at a time. 

i dont want you to stop the tutorial which it seems over 600 people have viewed but i think that the size question would be cool... assuming people have to make choices durring a diy process...


----------



## PlatinumKasse (Sep 13, 2007)

Seriously. This is the most anticipated post on the planet. If it takes getting a 1,000 views to get it done... so be it.


----------



## cloudflyer (Sep 13, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> Thats no hooker that my knob polisher.Thanks for the props.I will finish this soon hopefully


I grow aeroponicly right now (see Pic) The one thing I battled with is actualy being Aeroponic, not just beating the water into droplets. I started using high GPH pumps (even 1/2 HP) and the results was there was not enough back presure PSI ( you can stop it with you thumb) to operate it to the point where my droples were smaller than .05 microns (mist). What I ended up with was a low GPH high PSI pump. Now irt works fine. So I guess my question is how are you using a 800 GPH pump. You must have figured out something I didn't


----------



## FilthyFletch (Sep 13, 2007)

Those bigger diameter post would work great also they cost a little more and the end caps are a little more difficult to find to fit tight but they d be great.I planned on useing them to build smaller units for sale to compensate for short length that roots would have to help give some room.You could go to the biiger net pots with larger rockwool cubes in those and might add some more stability for larger plants give them a try and posy back what you think


----------



## FilthyFletch (Sep 13, 2007)

Cloud I use different sprayers then your using.Your I kinda looked for as they reminded me of the kind at grocery stores but couldnt find any except brass one and they wer $9 a piece so not what I wanted in abudget machine.I use my 800 gph pump which is great and works very well I bought a 1200 gph pump with the though more gph the higher the volume the higher the pressure the smaller the mist.Well it did more volume but it cause leakage at the net sites from the extra spray blwoing through the hydroton so I went back to the 800 gph.I dont use spinners but a 360 break mister which has angle "slots" so when the watre comers up it hits the slanted slots is broken into a fine sprinkle or larger mist.Your mister maybe a better "mist" creator but I havent been able to get any reasonable to play with.I pay about 60 cents each for my misters and have 28 or so in the larger setup with a couple extras on hand just for emergency clogs. I can pop one out slap a new one in and then blow the clogged one clean and have it ready as the back up. What did you pay for those and where did you find them at?I d be interesed in looking at them. Do they have a threaded spike that can be screwed into a hold made in pvc or do they also require speciallize hose and fittings??


----------



## dourk (Sep 13, 2007)

I read the grow journal, and you mentioned the roots poking out the end caps toward the end of the grow. Do you bother cleaning the roots out of the system for a new batch or just start over with new equipment every time?


----------



## Omega13 (Oct 16, 2007)

WHERE IS THE END OF THIS POST? ???? LOL did everyone forget it existed


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 16, 2007)

lol I forgot about it lol. and the roots pushing the end cap problem has since been fixed as I found the correct size end caps I had to special order them direct from the post makers which by some weird magical coinsidence is a bout 2 miles from my house lol..maybe I should finish this post wha cha think


----------



## eatAstar (Oct 17, 2007)

YES GIVE US MORE lol


----------



## Omega13 (Oct 17, 2007)

yeah... the whole purpose was to go through the process peice by piece.
thats what people want i think... 

your posts are very informative, you need to focus.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 17, 2007)

I blame the weed and shiney objects


----------



## Capita (Nov 5, 2007)

You have to finish this soon


----------



## potpimp (Nov 16, 2007)

OK Fletch, we're waiting, LOL. Seriously bud, this is great!!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 17, 2007)

I tried to tell you that pimp?? VV


----------



## RawToon (Nov 17, 2007)

BUMP! Love the setup man please continue!


----------



## Dumboy (Dec 2, 2007)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Capita (Dec 4, 2007)

Bump.... i demand a update


----------



## Multan (Dec 17, 2007)

heh. good thing i didn't buy any parts yet.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 18, 2007)

Lol ok before it was because I was being lazy now Im just being busy and its too cold to go out to where I can take some picture to finish the how to...motivate me lol


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 19, 2007)

Its 10 degrees here, get off your ass. VV


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 20, 2007)

10 degrees damn your lucky are you in hawaii or somthin lol.We were at -2 with 13 inches of snow lol Ill take 10 degrees thats a warm up


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 20, 2007)

now thats funny. VV


----------



## sgtpeppr (Dec 21, 2007)

Great post Fletch!! Thanks for all the useful information. And seeing how this is the giving season, maybe you could see it in your wonderful caring heart to share the rest of you design with us......Please.

If not I'm sure I'll figure it out, but it sure would be nice to have something to start with.

Thanks for all you hard work and ingenious thinking. Keep it up Good Job


----------



## BAKER (Dec 23, 2007)

curious. just spent 260 for a 5 pot all in one kit. this looks like more fun!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 23, 2007)

Well you potentially could have built this 32 site setup for hundred less then taht.I did a grow journel on a grow in one of these setups I mad.Just search my name in the grow journels its in there.Get 120 plus oz wet per grow in it


----------



## BAKER (Jan 2, 2008)

need to know what is up with putting the rest together, (manifold and misters?). help.


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jan 12, 2008)

sounds good so far im building something similar but only 3 plants per post and only2 posts


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 12, 2008)

Yup this basic design can be modified per need.I make and sell larger and smaller units of this type


----------



## denverm4x (Jan 23, 2008)

would love to see the finish!!!


----------



## noda (Feb 6, 2008)

This thread is great, but please if you could finish it, it would be great. I know I would appreciate it a great deal.


----------



## sgtpeppr (Feb 17, 2008)

Your better off just taking a good look and the pictures, comparing to other builds and figuring it out for yourself. He hasn't given the slighted notion about finishing it. Plus from the fact that he has stated that he *sells *these, he is probably just trying to hook people into buying the rest of the plans or already build products. Or maybe not, but either way it doesn't look like he is going to help you out.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 17, 2008)

^^^^what are you talking about dude^^^

you obviously are talking out the side of your neck. Fletch is known to be the Aero man around here....he knows his shit.

He's also very busy, however, when he has time....he is always on the board helping with anything asked.

i think its pretty unfair to act like that and say shit like that when folks have lives outside of the internet. The man has a family, respect that..... he helps alot and shines alot of knowledge thru out the forums and for the DIY yourself people.


Sorry, me and fletch are cool....that is my peoples!!!! and it just kinda annoys me the way people think members should be obligated to help other members who wont RESEARCH and do the homework first.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for the defen loud...I guess he just didnt read the other posts.I had said I have to take pictures of the insides of the unit I personally used but since the weather is hanging around -20 F its to cold to get out to where I use these and disassemble it and do a reverse engineer on it with pictures.Im more then happy to share the design even though I sell them as Im not a greddy person and if someone feels comfortable building it thats great but I sell them to those who arent really comfortable building or just dont want too.If it stops snowing and the temps get above zero Ill try to get the pictures.


----------



## Capita (Feb 17, 2008)

dam yet another reason to hate the cold


----------



## northeastern lights (Mar 6, 2008)

nice setup, cant wait to see the end


----------



## northeastern lights (Mar 6, 2008)

fletch what kind of 360 degree spinkers do you use? like this one Discount Hydroponics - Hydroponic Spinner or this one Discount Hydroponics - Micro Spray Jet?


----------



## northeastern lights (Mar 7, 2008)

why is it better to have the manifold on the inaide? wouldnt there be more room inside with it outside


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Mar 8, 2008)

subscribing


----------



## R1b4z01d (Mar 8, 2008)

Good Job. Cant wait to build one. Way to be resourceful and using fence posts.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 9, 2008)

Its better to have them inside as they get to cover more of the root zonne.The top feed kind only mist the top side of the pot meaning you need 2 per pot to just cover the side of the net pots which means the roots dont search downward as fast for the water source so the roots dont grow as fast.The amount of space a 1/2 inch line takes is almost none inside the chamber.The inside mounted line aslo gives the roots something to grab on to which holds the plants tight into the system to help stop tip overs which you can get with the top feed lines.Look at alot of these setups and you will see tey have redesigned to inside laser drilled lines.Also I get the mister heads that are red and do not spin. Alternative Garden Supply - Hydroponics and Indoor Gardening Supplies and Equipment sells these kinds as the spinners will get tangled and not spin then you get absolutly no spray coverage


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 9, 2008)

subscribed, im glad i found this, thanks FF, you da man. im subscribing so i can read the rest later and maybe pick at your brain a little bit.


edit..... i guess the first page was all there was to read anyways. hopefully it'll get warmer soon because we all are anticipating this. thanks again FF..


----------



## cheech0919 (Mar 9, 2008)

definately a good read waiting to hear the rest as i am currently trying to find out how to build one of these


----------



## northeastern lights (Mar 11, 2008)

buMp......................


----------



## superskunkxnl (Mar 12, 2008)

nudge.......


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 13, 2008)

lol ok well it was kinda warm today so I cleaned out the spot and grabbed some stuff to show how to make the rest of the setup.So tomarrow Ill try to get this how to finished.Thanks for the paitence


----------



## insanestang4life (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey, Filfthy I am trying to send you my info, but your messages are full!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 13, 2008)

its cleaned out again.Only took about 4 hours for it to completely refill again while I was asleep


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 13, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> lol ok well it was kinda warm today so I cleaned out the spot and grabbed some stuff to show how to make the rest of the setup.So tomarrow Ill try to get this how to finished.Thanks for the paitence


sweet, you da man FF!!! hooray for warm weather  lol. i like your setup alot fletch(very professional), but im pondering the notion of running my "supply line"(the half inch pipe that brings the water to the jets/misters) external so i dont have to worry about roots getting in the way... i would do this by running the supply line to the side/parallel of the root chamber and drilling holes in the top and to both sides of each net pot. the only problem that i have is finding a fitting to make a waterproof(it will be external of the chamber, dont want any leaks) between the pvc supply line and the 1/4" drip hose. *so how do i go from the side of a pvc pipe to 1/4" hose?????? *

you have 1/2" drain holes right? have you ever had a problem with roots clogging the drain hole? if someone put a bigger pump(for a finner mist) would you recommend then going to 3/4 or 1"? also why doesnt the roots clog it up such a small hole?? thanks FF! your the man!


----------



## tsnow (Mar 13, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> sweet, you da man FF!!! hooray for warm weather  lol. i like your setup alot fletch(very professional), but im pondering the notion of running my "supply line"(the half inch pipe that brings the water to the jets/misters) external so i dont have to worry about roots getting in the way... i would do this by running the supply line to the side/parallel of the root chamber and drilling holes in the top and to both sides of each net pot. the only problem that i have is finding a fitting to make a waterproof(it will be external of the chamber, dont want any leaks) between the pvc supply line and the 1/4" drip hose. *so how do i go from the side of a pvc pipe to 1/4" hose?????? *
> 
> you have 1/2" drain holes right? have you ever had a problem with roots clogging the drain hole? if someone put a bigger pump(for a finner mist) would you recommend then going to 3/4 or 1"? also why doesnt the roots clog it up such a small hole?? thanks FF! your the man!


I think you could use something like this. (top left in photo) XBF1CONN: 1/4" Barb Connector. If you go this route I would use epoxy instead of silicon..

Rain Bird Online Store - Barb Transfer Fittings


Just wanted to say thanks Fletch for all the help you provide


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks alot. that might work great! would be great if it works. the only thing im worried about is if the pvc is thicker what the 1/4" barb connector needs to go through....... ya... but if it works, it should be perfect, exactly what im looking for. thanks once again, im new to this aero thing and dont know much of the hardware. rep+ for you!!!! saved me tons of time searching! ya, epoxy is probably the way to go when dealing with aero pressure..


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 13, 2008)

You can go with the external lines if you really want but I found they arent as efficient and if you look around other makers have now gone to internal lines but they use a smaller diameter flex hose which I believe is called Pex piping,The external setup doesnt allow the mist to hit the lower part of the pots but sprays up higher so the roots dont grow downward as fast and the inside line allows the roots to grab on and holds the plants on the setup more secure to stop tipping.I have been tinkering on paper with a feed line that would be under the chambers then through a hole underneathe using a grommet to stop leakage but havent built a working model yet to see.My roots never clog the mister heads as they are actually about 1 1/2 inches up from the bottom of the bottom of the chambers and the roots run under them.I also have a second version that doesnt use mister heads but a differnt techniqued refered to as laser drilled holes.This basically has 3 tiny holes drilled into the pvc mister line at certain angles under the netpots so 3 micro mist jets are forced out and aerated by the pressure misting that pot. It works well I have it used in my mini veg machine and will use it this next aero round instead of the mister heads..As far as roots in the drain.I did get some the first round or 2 but not to bad but I have made these little adapters from flood table risers that just fit inside the drain opening then I wrapped them with a steel screen so that they stand in the drain but the screen stops roots from going into the drain hose.The water in the chamber is deepest right at the drain so the roots float above it and dont clog the drain holes.The key to these is to use clones and start 12/12 small. Im finding tossing 8 inch tall clones into 12/12 with finish 2 foot plants is the very best..I got some shots of the mister lines but not all so one more day on getting this post finished but its supposed to be good tomarrow again so will get done.And will finish the mother aero bucket too.


----------



## eudroken (Mar 17, 2008)

for this seutup, what nutes/lighting would you use?

im going to use this setup. so cheap and effective... cant wait til you wrap this up, trying to scout for best prices.

keep it coming man!


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 17, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> So tomarrow Ill try to get this how to finished.Thanks for the paitence


your welcome for the patience! thanks for being so kind and helping fellow RIU'ers. ....................................


----------



## skwirt (Mar 17, 2008)

kick ass thread fo' sho'!!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 17, 2008)

Its coming I aint forgot


----------



## superskunkxnl (Mar 18, 2008)

too busy mini-mass producin? dya sell else where or just through here i wanna get goin in the australian market any tips? built a couple prototypes for builders i sub-contract to as mini herb gardens for top-end home kitchens they like em but scale/demand isnt enough to give up work yet


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah I sell locally, to a few buddies in thier hydro shops and online on like ebay,or craigslist.


----------



## northeastern lights (Mar 20, 2008)

Bumpity bump


----------



## ingrow (Mar 21, 2008)

really nice setup man. getting ready to start my first grow when the bean arrived, but im already planning my second grow using ur plan


----------



## eudroken (Mar 25, 2008)

What about using LST (Low Stress Training) at the same time? I'm also unsure what nutes are good for aero setups since they can clog things.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 25, 2008)

eudroken said:


> What about using LST (Low Stress Training) at the same time? I'm also unsure what nutes are good for aero setups since they can clog things.



this setup is more used for SOG(seaofgreen) where you only lollipop the plants and nothing else. LST would *not *be the best idea when your trying to fit a bunch of plants in a tight space- *not that his setup *is extremely dense.

also, dont use molasses when mixing up your nutes for an aero unit. ask FF himself what happened 





hows the weather FF? warming up for you? damn old man winter isnt leaving my area that quick  its still getting in the single digits at night time........


----------



## eudroken (Mar 25, 2008)

yea I suppose the tedious task of managing multiple LST plants greatly outweighs the much easier method of growing many plants in a small area... simple logic.

so uh, how about SCRoG?


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 25, 2008)

eudroken said:


> so uh, how about SCRoG?


you could if you wanted to.

you just dont mix the two together. its either one or the other. you can use a trellis for SOG but thats as close to a SCRoG as your going to get.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 26, 2008)

Well we got 9 inches 4 days ago.Alot melted off today but few more inches coming tomarrow night lol.LST in this size grower would be pointless.The ideal best way is to lollipop the plants and get some nets on top of them. I have been lazy on netting and support so I end up with a mess of tilting plants and as much a shame as it is loose 3-6 plants.Next round Ill do it correctly t show it in full correct action grabbed 3 packs of netting and will use all 3 and do some lollipopping and lower clean off


----------



## Rolling Cowboy (Apr 1, 2008)

More Pictures


----------



## krumpdancer101 (Apr 2, 2008)

i have been waiting for the rest of this thread. you said you build systems and sell them? send me a message so we can talk business. i have tried to send you several messages but i guess i have not been a member long enough because it wont let me. i am waiting on you.


----------



## insanestang4life (Apr 2, 2008)

Fletches mailbox gets full every two seconds he will see it on here and clean his box up and get ahold of you! I had the same problem hes a really good guy so give him some time!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 2, 2008)

sorry krump yeah you have new guy restriction right now.I cant pm you either you can use [email protected] if you want just put your roll name in the header so I know its you or else have to wait til they aprove your pm privledges Ill ask if they can open them for ya


----------



## pasadenabri (Apr 4, 2008)

Alright Filthy the snow is melted...lol... Just giving u a hard time, I know ur a busy man, I saw your aero setup and I was in awe! I went to Home Depot and fence posts are $40 each and they only had one kind, is Lowes a better bet?

P.S. thanks so much for all your help around here, its amazing u even have time to grow... When ur a pro I guess u can do shit like that.


----------



## Budzonly (Apr 4, 2008)

Will be waiting for the rest I have been looking for those square pvc hard to find in Hawaii going to check Lowes its on the other side of Island.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok Ill try tomarrow to get out and about and see if I can get this thread done we ll see.Yeah $40 is pretty high.I get mine at menards if you have one the 4x4 8 footers are around $15 last time I bought some and the 5x5 were around $25 each not sure what kind you saw for $40 my home depots dont even carry them except some 10 footers or the preslotted kind


----------



## krumpdancer101 (Apr 4, 2008)

hey anyone know where to get some 8'' rubber pvc ends. can only find the 6'' but got some 8'' pvc i want to try.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 5, 2008)

krumpdancer101 said:


> hey anyone know where to get some 8'' rubber pvc ends. can only find the 6'' but got some 8'' pvc i want to try.


where did you get the 8" pvc pipe? i also wanted to try some 8", but couldnt find a place that sells it..

check the internet. or call up home depot and ask them if they can get it for you. if all else fails, try your local plumbing supply house, they will most likely be the most expensive though.


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 5, 2008)

for large size pipe's you need to go to home depot...or an irrigation supply store...peace az


----------



## krumpdancer101 (Apr 5, 2008)

they just built a new car wash down the street and they used the 8'' blue pvc piping to run the city water to the carwash. there was 10 16' peices left so i asked the owner what they were going to do with them and he said if i wanted them i could have them so i took them. will the 8'' be to much room for roots? should i get a bigger pump for these pips? i have a 1000gph one now.


----------



## krumpdancer101 (Apr 5, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> sorry krump yeah you have new guy restriction right now.I cant pm you either you can use [email protected] if you want just put your roll name in the header so I know its you or else have to wait til they aprove your pm privledges Ill ask if they can open them for ya


 
hey filthy i sent you a email just wanted to make sure you got it.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 5, 2008)

krumpdancer101 said:


> will the 8'' be to much room for roots? should i get a bigger pump for these pips? i have a 1000gph one now.


good find my friend 

i dont think roots can have too much room. as long as they are in a conducive environment, the more room the better. too small of pipe will give you problems. 

also, i dont think you would need a bigger pump for the difference in the pipe size. but when doing an aero build, bigger pumps mean more spray and more DO(dissolved oxygen) in your water- which is a good thing. the only thing you have to worry about with a bigger pump is the extra heat buildup in your res. 

maybe FF has different ideas.
im no expert but i have been studying this for a couple months now because i want to make my own aero setup as well. 

just my humble opinion


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 5, 2008)

The big drainage pipes can be found at most sewer line or drainage supply companys. They get real exspensive quick which is one reason I dont use them.The round setups also add instability to the plants and want to roll around when filled with top heavy plants. There are a few ways to help try to prevent it but I was never happy with them so I prefer the square units. I have standard and can upgrade to 5x5 posts with bigger netpots on request..Ok I went out and took some pictures and will finish this post. Bare with me Im gonna go back see where exactly i stopped and do the posts here between me eating dinner and doing some work so it might be slow as I type it up but its gonna be up tonight..see you all in a few


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok looks like I finished the stands and was getting ready to show the mister lines.Soo what you will need is 4 1/2 inch 10 foot pvc pipes, 4 1.2 inch pvc 90degree elbows, and 4 1/2 inch end caps...You will cut the 1/2 inch 10 foot pvc pipes to 71 inches in length.On one end of each of the 4 cut lengths you will put 1 1/2 inch end cap.Now You can cement these on or just tap them tightly on so if neede you can clean the insides out easily your choice they will stay on but if your little nervous go ahead glue them on with pvc sement.Now on the opposite ends you are going to hook your tape measure on the end and make a dot at each of the follwoing points which will be were your misters will go.They wont be under the netpot so dont worry just trust me. Ok make markes at 7 1/2",20 1/2",30 1/2".,41 1/2",52 1/2", and 66 1/2". These will be where we will drill holes for our mister heads.Depending on the misters you have will depend on the actual size hole you will drill. I like to use a scarp of pvc and make a test hole and then fit a mister head in it to make sure.It should need good down pressure as you twist it into the hole like a screw. It ll be hard to get going and should fit snuggly. What I recommend doing is using a chalk line to make a straight line on the pvc pipe first before making your marks that way you know the misters will all be inline and pointing upwards correctly.Once you have these marked and straight use the drill bit that matches your mistes thread and dril into the pvc pipe. Not through the entire pipe just through til your inside the pipe remove the bit.After that you will place the 90 degree 1/2" elbow on the uncapped ends making the open hole of the 90 elbow facing up in the same direction as the misters as this is where you will attach these to the manifold.Here are a few different picture to show what you should end up with at this point...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok next we will need to make the manifold that will connect the pump from the res to the lines you just made that will fit inside the unit.You have 2 options for those lines you just made. You can leave 1 end cap off the chambers so you can slide it in before hooking it all together or you can slide the lines inside the chambers by inserting the end with the elbow into the chambers from the end oppsosite the drains. Its a tight fit put little wiggling and pushing it will fit as this is why the lines are cut little shorter then the chambers so in an emergency they can be removed this same way in reverse.You decide.Now the manifold. We can use the cut off from the mister lines for this.You will need the cut off 1/2 inch pvc pipes,2 1/2" 90 degree elbows,2 1/2" standard pvc T fittings and 1 threaded 1/2" pvc T fitting.The last part we will use on this is a 1/2" thread to 1/2" or 5/8" hose barb.This is where the hose from the pump in the res will hook to.Now take the cut off 1/2" pvc pipe and cut the following lengths (this can be adjusted to longer or shorter depedning on the size of your room.These size will use an 8x8 room which for this unit is about as small a room you wanna use as it fills it up.) 4 lengths ats 7 inches each, and then cut 3 lengths at 16" long. You will use pvc cement on assembling this part of the unit as it needs to be water tight.Ltes do the easy part first. Take one 16" length and put cement on 1 end first then put the 90 degree elbow on tightly tap it if needed.You will do this again one more time so you have 2 16" lengths with 90 degree elbows on one of each of thier ends.Next you will need the 2 standard 1/2 inch pvc T fittings.On this part make sure that th T fitting is pointing down and is aligned exactly like the 90 degree elbow you just glued on the other end of these 16" pipe.The opening should all point down to the ground on all these fitting.This is important as they are being glued. Do this to both the 16" lengths that you put the elbows on so now you have 2 piecee with 90 degree elbows on one end and 1 1/2" T fitting on the other end.Good now we have to make the middle piece.I will tell you how to make it fit right but wont go itno detail why I have you do waht i do basically its just top keep the chambers evenly spaced when done...You should have 1 leftover 16" pvc pipe cut.You will mark it in the middle which is 8".Now measure from that line 5/8" to the left and then 5/8" to the left so you now have 3 lines marked.Now use your saw or cutters and cut the 2 outside lines not the middle line so basically you will be removing a piece of the pipe and disgarding it.You now have the 2 even lengths of pvc.You will put glue on one end of either piece and fit the threaded T fitting on and tap it tight.Now add cement to one end of the oother piece you have there and tap it tight into the other side of the Threaded T fitting.Yiu now have a length of ovc with the T fitting in the middle.Now we will put all the pieces together.Put cement on the end of each of these middle pieces one at a time as they will each get one of the piece you made earlier inserted into the open end of the T fittings.It will make 1 long piece which is the manifold. Make sure all the T fitting and the end 90 degree parts all face down in a straight line or they will not hook to the lines correctly.Hopefully you have a few more scraps of pipe left or use another pipe if you have to and cut 4 pvc 1/2" lengths of 7" these will be used to hook the manifold to the lines in the chambers.Insert 1 7" length into each of the 2 T fittings with no threads and then 1 7" length into each of the end 90 degree elbows.You should now have the completed manifold with 4 7" pipes point straight down in a row lined up perfectly in a row.Heres what you should be seeing while doing this and the final look..


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 5, 2008)

Now you might see in the picture above there is one more thing left to do.Take your little 1/2 inch thread to 1/2 inch hose barb and screw it into the threaded 1/2" pvc T in the middle of the manifold nice and tight as this will hook the 1/2 inch hose to your pump in the res.Heres a quick look at it in place


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 5, 2008)

You now have all the parts finished for this unit.Here is a look at the basics of how it goes together. Its shown outside the chambers so you get a better idea what you made and then a picture with a chamber next to it so you get a better idea how it functions..


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok now you basically will have to just plug it all together.Its easiest to take your 2 stands you have and space them about to where each one is 10 inches form the ends of the chambers. Make sure the taller one is on the end that does not have the drains. The drain ends which will be by your res needs to be slightly lower so the water drains downhill to the drains creating the NFT advantage of this syetm and if its not tilted the chanbers can fill and overflow so make sure its about 2 inch drop from one end to the low end.Move the stands as needed to achieve this.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 5, 2008)

Set the 4 pvc posts on the stands about 16 inches aprts for now. Now depending on what you choose to do you have to deal with the mister lines.If you already sealed the pvc chambers end caps closed with silicon caulk ( all silicon and not water washable) then you will need to insert the lines into each chamber through the high end of the setup which is the end opposite the drains.Your gonna go in through the last net pot hole inserting the mister line 90 degree elbow in first.Slightly twist the line so the misters are sideways to give you more room to feed it in. Its tight but it will go with little persuasion.If you hadnt sealed the ends yet then just slide the lines in the chambers so the 90 degree elbow is at the same end as the drain.We now have the chambers on the stands with the mister lines inside ready for the manifold


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 5, 2008)

Take your manifold you made and hold it above the 4 chambers.You have 1 hole drilled in each chamber top that the 7 inch length from the manifolds 4 spots will fit into line all 4 up can do one at a time if easier.Slide the pvc length in the hole then reach in the first netpot hole and turn the mister line up so the manifold slides into the 90 degree elbows on the ends of the mister lines and get them together nice and tight. Do this for each of the 4 chmabers and each of the 4 manifold outlets.Again its gonna look like this except the lines are inside the chambers now


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry pictures are blurry but you can see what has been described.Now we can go over a quick res.I will show you what I did but this part is easy to adjust to what you want. I used a 50 gallon rubbermaid tub for my res. I wont fill it all the way up but it gives me lots of room for pumps,water, nutes and my return drain lines so they are above the water.I took my res tub laid it on its side and then I took a hole saw ( you can use a spade bit or whatever size bit to make the desired size holes for your liking remember yoiur hose is 1/2 icnh so has to be at least that big) and since I used 4 plastic hose retainers which are availiable at homedepot by the kitchen sink parts section as they are for the little hose on your sink that has the pistol sprayer just holds the hose inplace, I drilled 4 holes as high as possible without breaking the lip of the res.I made the holes just big enough for the threaed retainer to slode through.I put the retainers from the outside in and they have a plastic nut you screw on the thread from the inside of the res until its nice and tight. These happen to be exactly big enough for 1/2 inch hose which you will cut to length depedning on how far your res is away.! hose 1/2 inch diameter will go from each drain on the chambers through these 4 holes then hang over in the res for the return water which falls back into the res via gravity. Make sure the res return lines to the res are lower then the height of your drain as water goes down hill not up so it has to go from the drain down a lower hose to the res.Now since the pump is submersible I made a hole just large enough for the head of my pump plug to fit through with extra room for an air line or 2 for air stones.I pull the plug and air lines from the inside of the res to the out and then its ready to plug in.All you have to do at this point is connect the 1/2 inch hose from the drains through the holes in the res and hang them in. I like to have about 8 inches of extra hose hanging in the res.The retainers prevent pinching at the tub entrance just make sure the hoses are above the water line at full so they flow unrestricted. I fill my res about 3/4 full as more water means easier to keep ph and ppm stable.You now have the setup ready to go.Take a look inside the chambers if need move the mister line to the center of the chamber from one end to the other for even mist.Get your 3 inch netpots add 1 layer of hydroton then your rooted clones then pack in hydroton around the rockwool cubes and insert into each hole.1 thing I find that helps keep them from tilting when heavy with bud is to eaither use 2 zip tied that go around the chamber and over each side of the net pots pulled tight or get some cheap velcrow and do the same 2 straps per net cup pulled tight so the netpots cant lean at all works great. I also suggest a support system either a pvc grid or maybe rope grid or some simple netting so the plants support each other during flower..There you have it the basics for a large aero setup..As always post questions and Ill do what I can to answer them..


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 5, 2008)

Thats alot of smileys


----------



## Capita (Apr 6, 2008)

rrreeeeepsss!!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 6, 2008)

Sorry it took so long but wasnt it worth the wait lol


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 6, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Sorry it took so long but wasnt it worth the wait lol


for sure  


how do you get the emitter lines through the 1" hole that you drilled... sorry im kinda  on that. maybe i overlooked that part...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 6, 2008)

No reread.If you already sealed the end caps then you take the mister line and g to the opposite end of the grow chambers away from the drain end then in the last 3 inch grow pot hole put the end with the 90 degree elbow in and push it into the chamber til its all the way inside. Its tight but will slide if you measured right.Tilt it so the misters are to the side not up and down that way they dont catch the post


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 7, 2008)

well worth the wait + rep ff


----------



## Budzonly (Apr 8, 2008)

yes well worth the wait... Finely got one 6' tube found it at Lowes going to start small like my budget lol..Much thanks FF will be thinking of you in that cold weather when I go to the beach later


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 9, 2008)

lol I hate the beach.I avoided it last moneth while in south beach miami it was too hot already there 85 the whole time lol Ill be making a snowman for ya here


----------



## wmhsdoor (Apr 10, 2008)

where you been ? clean out your inbox im trying to get that thing shipped to me !




FilthyFletch said:


> lol I hate the beach.I avoided it last moneth while in south beach miami it was too hot already there 85 the whole time lol Ill be making a snowman for ya here


----------



## skwirt (Apr 14, 2008)

hey f.f., howz about answering a couple of questions that i'm sure i, as well as others would like to know following this thread.

* what size pump are you using? g.p.h & model?

* whats your opinion on submersible vs. open air?

* in a 40 gal. res, how much h20 stays in the res vs. how much is in the tubes? (i/m using 5-100 inch tubes w/ 8 holes each so i'll do the math vs. a 4 tube).

* would you advise putting in-line flow control valves(spigots) on the drains to let h20 build up in the tubes? if yes, when in the bloom cycle would you let h20 build up? also, would the 40 gal. res be able to hold enough h20 to keep the pump underwater w/ build up in the tubes?

* are you running the h20 system continually or a 5 minutes on/10 minutes off type of schedule. do you turn it off at "night"?

sorry for the multiple questions but i dont remember reading much/any info on these questions. thanks from al of us who have followed the thread!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 14, 2008)

Ok lets try to get all the answers to these questions for ya..

1. About pumps.It depends on the size unit you built but for this one I run 800 minmum gph pumps up to 1500 gph pumps.I have a few units and depending on whats closest to grab is what I find I use. I think 800-1000 gph pumps work fine on these.The models vary I have some beckets and think those ar wd800 models and I forgot the other 2 makers I use.

2.My thoughts on submersible or outside pumps ..me personally I always use submersible pumps but I know some who use dry inline pump like GH setups use. You ll find some who worry about the res temps getting too hot but I find since Im in 50 or so gallons of water my pump doesnt add any heat really at all. I keep a floating thermometer in my res and like to have my water res temp around 65-68 under 70 for sure which it satys prettty much 65 F with my submersible pump.This way the water by the time it goes through the pump and to the misters its right at 70 which is perefect for the root zone.You can use outside pumps if you want but I find they cost more, use more electric and are more prone to failure from heat.

3.Well on water what I have is a 55 gallon res.i like to fill it with about 35-45 gallons of water with pump off then I know where my mark is and can top back off there every day.If I had to guess the water in 4 tubes at any given full run time is about maybe a gallon if that.The water drains pretty fast from the run off so take 4 gallons from the res at once so your gonna have around 5 gallons in a 5 post setup.Yeah your 40 gallon res should do.Id fill it about as full as you can and give it a trail run for an hour and watch and see if any adjustments need to be made but should be ok.Make sure you check daily incase any evaporation ,plant drinking or clogs cause spills.I have had a time or 2 where something blocked a drain and the tube filled up and overflowed at the end by the drain.Once was arandom hydroton rock got inside and clogged the drain another was I was gone for few days and dint get to lift the plants closets to the drain and roots blocked the drain so it drained slow.I always find its good to have some plastic down in case of spills or overflow or if your real into it build a simple basin under the last foot of the unit to catch overflow should it happen.

4.An inline drain flow valave I wuld have no use for as the drains drain just the right speed as you dont want the water to back up in the tubes or they can flood and push your net pots up and the planst can fall over.I find the rate of the drains allows a nice free flowing river current inside without backing up.This way your using the aero and NFT and not forceing a dwc with a flood.

5.On the pump I always run my pumps 24 hours on never turn them off as these are low psi systems so no real need to shut the down and I find if the poump turns off the misters can cake and clog easier.I also see pumps wear out faster as the hard start from off puts more wear and tear on the pump then a smooth constant run.Now you will see some who wanna say you have to cycle time for best results which isnt true unless your in a high pressure ultra fine atomized mist in the 50 micron or smallet droplet range then youd cycle time the pump but youd have to have 35-75 psi and special misters heads which are about $15 each and require steel tubing to mount them I looked but just for the 4 chamber setup for the misters and lines was over $350 and then your pump will have to be upgraded to high pressure so add another $100 more and then the power usage triples so It wasnt what I was opting to do although some day I might play with a high pressure 50 micron setup if I can find a grocery store used supply store.I never turn the pump off not even night. i had a pump trip a breaker at night one time and came back to droopy falling plants so you gotta have it running.Also make sure to use filter bags or inline israli filters will save you a ton of troubles...Hope this answered the questions if not let me know and Ill see what I can do better


----------



## Budzonly (Apr 15, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> lol I hate the beach.I avoided it last moneth while in south beach miami it was too hot already there 85 the whole time lol Ill be making a snowman for ya here


Ohhh thank you so much for the snowman. Funny thing is living on the Big Island I could make a snowman too as we still have snow up on the mtn...


----------



## skwirt (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks f.f., you answered all of my q's and then some. i misspoke when i said i have a 40 gal. res, it's 50 gal. and from what you said, it sounds like it'll be the right size. 
 i have a 2 rubbermaid setup(7 plants each)going now w/ a 25 gal. res. and i cannot believe how much bigger, denser, better they are than i have had in any soil setup that i have ever grown. i've gotten rid of all of my soil pots, never going back to soil!!


----------



## cerveza420 (Apr 21, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 21, 2008)

ahhh skwirt another converted soil to aero grower.Yup I did a soil grow recntly just to remind me of why I dont do them anymore and It refreshed my memory why I have been hydro only for lat 12 or so years lol soil is so slow and yields less.I started my flood table 3 months after the soil start and the flood table is harvested and the soil plants are partially done but had to thinn them out and give more time to fatten the buds up and yield from a whole soil grow room per plant wasnt but half a 3x3 flood table


----------



## kearners (Apr 25, 2008)

dude thats was propably the most worth while thread i have read so far!! just 2 questions i think,
1.. which side of the setup is the res on? the drain end or the pump end? (sorry if you have said this but i didt notice it)
2..what size bulbs do you use for this setup, much appreciated!! you have influenced me to make a scaled down version of this!! thanks very much!! +rep


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 25, 2008)

Well Filthy I was convinced at one time too..but then I got to thinking about whut you doing. You have a DWC once the roots hits the water at the bottom. Whut is it eggxactly that needs misting which could not be accomplished by raising an air infused nutruient to touch the bottom of the net pots? Now you gonna run a 1/2 hp pump 24/7 which a normal person can't afford stuff like that. That be like running a swiming pool pump the same length of time. Then you start babbling about Rubbermaid containers full of water weighing 400 lbs not counting the goods? Not sure whut you smoking but I will take two bags You have nice breastes..if you don't mind me saying so. 

Big Wheel


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 26, 2008)

bigwheel said:


> Well Filthy I was convinced at one time too..but then I got to thinking about whut you doing. You have a DWC once the roots hits the water at the bottom. Whut is it eggxactly that needs misting which could not be accomplished by raising an air infused nutruient to touch the bottom of the net pots? Now you gonna run a 1/2 hp pump 24/7 which a normal person can't afford stuff like that. That be like running a swiming pool pump the same length of time. Then you start babbling about Rubbermaid containers full of water weighing 400 lbs not counting the goods? Not sure whut you smoking but I will take two bags You have nice breastes..if you don't mind me saying so.
> 
> Big Wheel


its more like an NFT system except the emitters are what super oxygenates

the water. the emitters are also good for the first week or so in the

system when the roots aren't long enough to reach the bottom of the

gully. i also dont think a nft system would provide as much DO into the

water, but thats just a guess. 

i also dont believe a 800gph isnt anywhere close to 1/2 hp, its more like 70w

which is nil.

edit- dont build it if you dont want to.... lol its that simple


----------



## huero (Apr 26, 2008)

can i grow out of seeds in your system?


----------



## huero (Apr 26, 2008)

oh and can i grow at least 5 foot plants in your system


----------



## kearners (Apr 26, 2008)

ok, so i have been doing quite a bit of planning a while ago nd i have decided to do a smaller version of yours.. i will be growing 9plants ecause i am only using 1 400watt hps!! so i will have 3 rows of 3plants,i will have 3sprinklers in each tube!! what size pump would be sufficient?


----------



## kearners (Apr 27, 2008)

and the reason i am goin with this setup is if i decide to go bigger someday i can get connecter pipes and expand it and seal it!! just letting you know the main reason i chose your genius setup


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 27, 2008)

Keran the res is by the drain end which is about 2 inches lower then the other end to allow the NFT flow as a secondary grow additive. Big your pretty much completely wrong in your statement and Tard is correct. This is a primary aeroponic setup with secondary NFT additive. The misters allow better root coverage with fresh heavy o2 infused water then as the roots get longer they dangle in a constantly changing fresh o2 nutrient solution or the secondary NFT mthod.Its anything but DWC a dwc setup is completely different and works on different principles.You say a 1/2 hp pump?? who uses that? Not me my pumps are roughly 35-75 watts of usage so its like running a single light bulb which is very cheap and if you cant afford a single light bulb yeah you cant grow indoors youd have to grow outside in the dirt under the sun..These can be scaled to need for your size area. I use 2 600 watt lights with a light mover on a homade aircarft aluminum tandem carriage I made to carry both lights back and forth together.On the question of the 9 plant setup Id run like a 400 gph pump depends on the lift and hose lengths and misters. Dont use the 360 spinner misters as they will clog and roots will stop them


----------



## huero (Apr 27, 2008)

hey filthyfletch can you answer my question?


----------



## Earl (Apr 27, 2008)

huero said:


> oh and can i grow at least 5 foot plants in your system


I grow 5 footers in Aero.


----------



## kearners (Apr 27, 2008)

Earl said:


> I grow 5 footers in Aero.


i have that americas most wanted poster aswell!! just taut id say it haha!!

thanks fletch, owe you 1!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 28, 2008)

heuro yeah you can grow as big a plant you want in aero just depends on your setup size. The 6-8 site tubes work great for 2 footplants the bigger 32 site setups work best to finish 3 to 3/12 footers but with 5 gallon bucket setups or bigger per plant yeah 5 footers are fine just need to have the root space for that size plant and support. I find in the 32 site unit above 3-4 feet the plants want to fall over as they get to heavy for the netpots to hold so nets, tie downs and zip ties get involved and it takes longer as you veg longer. I like to only have to veg about 7-10 days so I can get plenty of harvests but single plant large chanber units like what earl shows can be done if you plan it..


----------



## kearners (Apr 28, 2008)

hey man, me again... question about your aero setup!! im going to post his in your how make the 28plant setup and this one incase you dont look at one of them, neway... 2 d point! i was thinking and u have loads of sprinklers do you think i could use one of thoses foggers or 2? do you think with that setup the fog would rise up through the pipes? in asking because i think it might be cheaper than the pump in the long run!!? any help is much appreciated!!


----------



## Earl (Apr 28, 2008)

I tried the 5 disc ceramic fogger, 
and it was too hot.

The ceramic disc coated with nutes.

And then the damn thing actually caught fire, 
and fried itself.

Save your money.

Spray jets are cheap and effective.






.


----------



## Earl (Apr 28, 2008)

A fogger would become useless, once the roots got this large.

.


----------



## Earl (Apr 28, 2008)

55¢ ea.


----------



## jEthereal (Apr 28, 2008)

Earl said:


> A fogger would become useless, once the roots got this large.
> 
> .


holy roots batman!


----------



## kearners (Apr 28, 2008)

il stick to using the fogger in the cloner so, if u have it fully submersed its ok!! i only need a small enough one for the clones seeing as im not doint that many, dude oea anyone know how to re-veg a mother plant? to i just swich back to 18-6 after i cut the buds off?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 28, 2008)

Like said foggers are ok secondary units or in a cloner but in larger units they will clog from nute salt build up and figure in a 4 post system with 4 foggers at $25 a piece for half decent ones your at $100 when a 800 gallon pump can be found for under 40


----------



## kearners (Apr 29, 2008)

so you would advise against the fogger?


----------



## skwirt (Apr 29, 2008)

as far as pumps are concerned, i bought an 1100 gph pump(1/6 hp) at the home depot for $64.00. it is probably more than i need, but it sems to help make smaller h2o droplets w/ the extra flow. 

realisticly, you need to spend a couple hundred dollars to build the most basic of set-ups. i'm about $400.00 in to mine, BUT i'm also looking at 2+ lb. harvests every 60 days. i have enough room to set up another system so i'll be able to do 2 lbs. a month. well worth the investment!! you cannot expect something for nothing!!!

F.F. YOU DA MAN!!! THIS IS FOR YOU...


----------



## klepto (Apr 29, 2008)

In this setup: Are the mister lines sitting on the bottom of the fence post, or are they somehow attached to the top like in the aerosite setups? and what direction are the sprayers pointed. I was trying to find a pic of the inside to get a good idea of how to lay everything out, but no luck.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 29, 2008)

They sit on the bottom. In that picture the lines arent inside yet but the 1/2 inch pvc line runs the length inside with the misters inserted inside.$400 is alot for one of these types if you built it yourself. Mine cost about $150 to build myself and yields about 148 wet ozes per harvest every 5 weeks so thats roughly 3-4 lbs dry under 2 600 watt lights


----------



## klepto (Apr 30, 2008)

From what I understand those roots grow pretty big :






how do those misters or sprayers, etc not get clogged. how do the roots not block them from spraying. I'm trying to get a mental image of how this system works and in my mind i don't see it working. someone please let me know what i'm missing here!


----------



## Earl (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't understand why you can not see the spray jet is a long way from the roots.
Why do you think it will get clogged?

If you use shitty nutes, then the very small hole in the spray jet can become plugged up.


.


----------



## klepto (Apr 30, 2008)

Earl said:


> I don't understand why you can not see the spray jet is a long way from the roots.
> Why do you think it will get clogged?
> 
> If you use shitty nutes, then the very small hole in the spray jet can become plugged up.
> ...


NO, I understand that in your system because your sprayers are up top. But in FF's setup he has the mister lines sitting on the bottom of the square pvc post. Like this : 






I don't see how those can be effective once the roots get as big as in that other pic i posted cause the roots will eventually cover up the misters if the mister line is sitting on the bottom, would they not?


----------



## Earl (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh, sorry.

I think fletch's design basically becomes an NFT, 
after the roots cover the spray jets.

Does he have any root shots?

Does he have any finished grow pix?

He claims 148 oz wet.

I guess you guys must have a lot of sunleaves, 
and stems in your finished bud,
because when I finish my budz 
they drop by a factor of 8 
and not 3 
like fletch figures for his wet bud.

148 wet = 1.15 lbs 
which way better than I do with my system, 
so here's an "atta boy" fletch.

Let's see some pix of those buds growing in your machine.

Show us some root porn pix in the 4 inch tubes.

That'll help you sell them.

.

.


----------



## klepto (Apr 30, 2008)

Earl said:


> Oh, sorry.
> 
> I think fletch's design basically becomes an NFT,
> after the roots cover the spray jets.
> ...


----------



## mdgcmd (May 1, 2008)

Have you guy ever heard of TAG? I have been looking into it and decided to fire something up. I am unable to get pics right now because I have enough money for a digital camera or a C.A.P. repeat timer not both. The camera is for my GF or else I wouldn't even have to think which to buy lol.
I will make a thread here and try my best to get some pictures up on the web. As for right now all I can say is that this was the thread that started my aero journey.

Edit after reading through a few post I did come to terms that this is truly more of an NFT system. Not that there is anything wrong with I am just pointing out that I am using a different type of system. In fact it is very different indeed. I am using a 5.7GPM/340GPH pump and 55 micron misters (not sprayers). These put out a very fine mist and produce a micro fine water environment withing the root chamber. Although the pump has a slow flow (5.7GPM) it pumps at 60PSI far more pressure than a sump pump (and a LOT quieter). Tune in when I start up the thread... I will try and get my GF's moms camera to start some pics.


----------



## alacran (May 1, 2008)

I AM NEW IN THIS, But I will try to build a set up like yours. I have some 5 x 5 post fences.
I do not understand how to lay out the feeding pipe and what kind of spray do you use
I will like to know the brand and How to keep it without cloging.
I will appreciate your respond.
Thanks.


----------



## alacran (May 1, 2008)

HOW TO KEEP THE MISTERs from cloging?


----------



## Earl (May 1, 2008)

Buy the camera.

You don't need a cap timer.

A regular walmart timer will do 30 on 30 off for $15

.


----------



## mdgcmd (May 1, 2008)

I need to have 30sec on and a 3min off cycle. This is not a sprayer system, the roots are entirely exposed , and the misters do not saturate the roots, they create a 100% humidity within the root area. I did however buy a camera and will take pics right away so look out for my thread.

In these pictures you can see the whole box that is still in the build stage. You can also see that small little pump that I am using. It has a smart flow regulator built into it so that I do not need a pressure tank to maintain 60PSI. I put unions on so that I can have a quick release. The last picture you can see the misters and believe it or not they are on full blast. You can see what I mean when I say they "mist" a micro fine spray.


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 1, 2008)

Where did you get those particular misters? I have found the fine micron misters similar to the grocery store produce misters but at $8-25 a piece and they require steel piping as the pump presure is above 200 psi on them so I had thought about using htem but just for misters and pumps was over $700..My system is aero and NFT secondary. My misters are not under the netpot but off to each side of each net pot.They are on top of the half inch pipes inside then the mister rises about anoter half inch so the misters are almost an inch high inside. The roots dont grow over the misters and they continue to mist the entire grow only way they clog is if you dont use filter bags or israeli inline filters.The mist keeps misting then the roots sit and soak in the run of which is the secondary NFT part so I get benfits from both. The roots grow to the needed mass and stop when they no longer need to search or stretch out since they are provided all they need and can take from the upper aero spray and then the NFT providing the extra the plant wants so they dont need to get giagantic. My roots tend to flow down the pipes in a flat tight mat formation about an inch thick pile by about 4-6 wide and tend to slightly go up each flat side and have lengths of about 5-8 feet each. The square post has more are for the roots to lay flat then a round pvc pipe which is one reason not to use the round pipes if possible as its surface area is much greater allowing more room.As far as root pixs I cant really get any while growing as once the roots fill in the netpots rootball mass makes them to big to remove from the holes in the pipes they wont come up and the roots intertwine and wrap around the mister lines holding them in which stops fall overs another benefit of the mister line is it adds that stability to the plants.Yeah I 2 stage harvest my large setups so I get 2 harvests per grow.I take all the bigger stuff first then trim back and move branches and let the lower buds fill in and form for the second harvest.Now as far as bud pictures I have done grow journels for this setup from day 1 clone til harvest showing the outcome so pictures of the full grow are there. I even posted harvested pics of the plants hanging drying and the cured buds by the bowls and jar fulls so all the proof is there.If I had a larger scale Id show some total all at once pics of the weight but I use a fine gram scale so about 1/2 lb is all that it will show at one time.But I have shown all the grow,the harvest, they hanging, the drying,the cure,and the final buds so its all documented just havent shown pics of the roots as my end caps dont come off as they are sealed water tight. I can next time when I harvest show the roots after I cut the plants possibly. I usually have to let them dry a few days so they shrink up enough to start to lift them up enough to cut some away to get the net pots out then I pull chucnks out little by little til empty so Ill try to show that next time. The next journel is going to be a 4x8 tent with a 4x8 flood table 2 600 watt lights 1 400 watt light and co2 tank injections. I just found a guy who will wholesle me 4x8 tents at $200 each so grabbed a few and will show the works.


----------



## huero (May 1, 2008)

earl. i would like to know how much you yield off your 4 plant system also. i know well it depends on this and that but like homie asked you your last yield dry what was it.? so we can have some inspiration


----------



## mdgcmd (May 1, 2008)

Hey there FF you can get these misters CHEAP (like less than 2.00/mister). Dripworks - Misters for Drip Irrigation systems all the way at the bottom you will see the ones called "Super fine misters" and they cost 1.55 each. They have a built in filter as well, but you will need to buy the "T" fitting as well which are .90 each. My pump cost me 155.00 new from eBay like a year ago. Like I said it is not design for flow but for high PSI. Here is my exact pump that you see in the picture. http://www.defender.com/product.jsp?path=-1|51|299222|121271|567586&id=153197


----------



## Earl (May 1, 2008)

Fletch, you should put a link to your grow journal in your signature 
so we can find your pix.

Can't you remove the end cap, 
and take a pix of the inside with roots?

My roots grow just like you describe yours,
about 5-6 feet long and on the bottom inch of the tube.

I haven't had any problems with the plants falling over.

Sorry huero, but i haven't weighed most of my harvest, 
and I wouldn't bother this time, except for the HGS contest.

I am only going to weigh the big plant for the guys at HGS,
because they ask me to, 
and they offered me some new strain to grow for them.

Otherwise I don't weigh, 
and I don't give a hoot ,
as long as it last me until I finish my next grow.

So I think you should build something, 
and then show us how great it grows,
and you can weigh it, 
so we'll all be inspired.

.


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 1, 2008)

My end caps are sealed with silicon and I cant remove them during a grow maybe at the end as the silicon wont dry and seal while the unit runs because the water will be on it as the unit is in use.Id have to cut the silicon then yank the end caps and then reseal inside and out to keep using it...Whats HGS and whats thier contest? My plants get top heavy around 3 1/2 feet I usually have to use netting or a pvc grid to support the tops with the colas as the plants get heavy or lean the netpots get pulled so to help stop the netpots from leaning in the whole and mistspraying I add nets and just now started to use zip ties over the netpots to make them even sturdier..I dont use any signatures as I have to many grows and journels to choose from.I keep 5-8 grows going at a time and rotate journels.I figured people could just use the search box and look in journel and it will pop some of the journels I posted really quick


----------



## huero (May 1, 2008)

allright cool. but how do i not blow the breakers in my house with 4 1000 watt lights


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 1, 2008)

I never ran 4 1000 watt lights in one home or breaker before so you will need to run dedicated breakers for just the lights.Figure what 1 20 amp breaker for each set of 2 1000 watt lights by themselves and seperate breaker for the fans,ac,pumps and what not. So basically you have some wiring to do


----------



## huero (May 1, 2008)

do i hire somedody to do the wiring? cause i dont know how to do that shit.


----------



## mdgcmd (May 1, 2008)

I would wire up 1 20 amp breaker for 2 1000w lights. It really isn't hard I have done it in several apartments that I have rented and the landlords never knew after I moved out. See what I always did was build a box and then had that box on it's own breaker. The breaker went from the fuse box to a set of outlets. One was for the veg and the other for the flower room. It really is simple, the hardest part is figuring out how to run the wire from where you need it to where it needs to go. After that it's just screwing wires into terminal.


----------



## huero (May 2, 2008)

hey you dont know the favor you just did me thanks


----------



## mdgcmd (May 2, 2008)

Glad to have helped. Right now I am still waiting on my nice new CMH light to get here. I ordered the ballast and the bulb like three days ago, I have been running the system from time to time to see how it will act before I put plants in there. I am still working out a lot of kinks as you can imagine sense I have never done a system like this before.


----------



## surfnugget (May 2, 2008)

i like to have my boy do any tricky wiring. he just so happens to be an audio installer, and has learned all sorts of nifty things.


*props.


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 2, 2008)

just be careful.....sometimes wiring 120V house current can be a little different than audio installation (home or car)


----------



## mdgcmd (May 2, 2008)

sgtpeppr said:


> just be careful.....sometimes wiring 120V house current can be a little different than audio installation (home or car)


I agree I have felt the blow of many a 120's... I once was working for a contractor at a job putting up vinyl siding. I was on a ladder placing a strip near the rear peak where there was a motion sensor light. Unaware that it was still on, and live I was fitting the wire through a small hole in the siding. The wire popped through and hit me right in my left nostril. I lost vision in my left eye for about 45 seconds... it wasn't black but bright blue. 

BE CAREFUL AND MAKE ABSOLUTELY CERTAIN ALL POWER TO THE AREA OF WORK IS OFF OR DISCONNECTED. 

Being found dead while building a growbox is no way to go out lol. Can you see reading that in the paper...


----------



## klepto (May 2, 2008)

mdgcmd said:


>


that box looks like a power supply from a computer...


----------



## huero (May 2, 2008)

ya what is that box


----------



## huero (May 2, 2008)

filthyfletch do those ebb and grow hydroponic systems work well for big plants. you know the one with all the pots hooked up to a line, you know?


----------



## mdgcmd (May 3, 2008)

Yes that box is a PC PSU. I use that PSU to power my pump, I have a 12v DC diaphragm pump. Although it is only 12v DC it is a crazy 10 amps minimum. 
Now for anyone that is wondering how I got it to power up with out a motherboard attached here is the trick. If you look at the long 20/24pin motherboard connector you will see a green wire. If you take that green wire and connect it to a black wire the PSU will power on as long as it is plugged in with the switch on.

You can check out this tutorial here... This is also great for powering fans, I have several 120mm PC fans and out pushes 130CFM. You can even find 240mm fans now which would be great for circulating air.


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 3, 2008)

Wiring just a breaker is pretty easy to do like shown.Adding anew fusebox I advisean electrician as it involves cutting the power from the electric company to the house while service or boxes are upgraded..The ebb and grow buckets seem to work well I havent grown with them myself yet as I refuse to pay $600 for the setup and am working on duplicating it for cheaper but I have seen them and my local hydro shop displays them running with 7 foot tomato plants with huge fruit so I assume they work well. Im gonna be showing a 4x8 flood table in a grow tent so my plants will be shorter like 3 feet but my buddies have big tables and commerical type buildings and grow 5-6 foters in flood tables.


----------



## huero (May 3, 2008)

filthyfletch you dont know how many times to feed a day in those systems?


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 4, 2008)

If you mean the ebb and flow setups not exactly I would probably set ti to start flooding 4 times a day you ll have to time how fast it fills the buckets for how long to leave it on. When in full flower Id flood 6-8 times aday


----------



## blueyedevil89 (May 4, 2008)

[FONT=arial, helvetica]3x 1000w HPS Air Cooled Lamps and Ballasts
120 Plant High Performance Aeroponic Misting Hydroponic Systems
3x Digital Electronic TDS & pH Meters for Reading Nutrient Levels
Co2 Generator System for 45% Increased Plant Yields
4' Foot Carbon Scrubber w/ Activated Virgin Carbon & Pre-Filter
Powerful 265 CFM Blower Exhaust Fan
3-Speed Commercial Circulation Fans for Air Movement
A Powerful Air Intake Fan w/ for Bringing In Cool Air
A Powerful Exhaust Blower Fan for Exhausting Stale Heated Air
Three High Capacity Outdoor Belkin Industrial Surge Protectors
Digital Thermometer and Humidity Meter w/ LCD Display
250 GPH Submersible Mag Drive Pumps w/ Pre Filters
Dual Output High Capacity Air Pump for Maximizing O2
2x 10" Daisy Chained Air Stones Installed In Reservoir.
120 2" Net Baskets w/ Hydroton Rocks & Rockwell Cubes
Sun Lift Professional Light Hangars for Easy Light Adjustment
Ducting, Hose Clamps and Wiring Accessories
[/FONT]


----------



## huero (May 5, 2008)

cool thank you


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 5, 2008)

Blue is that your shopping list or was there a reason or question that went with the list??


----------



## surfnugget (May 5, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Blue is that your shopping list or was there a reason or question that went with the list??



same question, but with a faint chuckle and sense of accomplishment.


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 5, 2008)

lol it just lost me why he posted that stuff?? Im getting amped up all my new toys will be in tomarrow. I found a secret spot to get 4x8 grow tents for Right at $200 shipped priority.Its a wholesaler who says they are the same as homebox tents but he buys them from the manufacture before they get the logos so much cheaper. Got my 4x8 table ready for 1 tent 2 brand new 400cfm fans I got new for $18 each, a nice slightly used 450 cfm hydrofarm can fan thats gonn be my carbon scrubber fan cost $40. 4 clip mount oscalating fans $5 each.My local dro shop gave me a ton of freebies to try out to let them know how they work gave me like 4 bottles of Dutch Master conissour grow A&B,Flower A&B,light penetrator,silicia,humbodlt countys gravity,purple max,Bushmaster and 3 other bottles of additives so gonna give them a whirl and then talk them into a free batch of advance nute and set up the second grow tent with 6 aero tubs 6 plant setups like I sell and do a show and grow journel on those too.Gonna use 2 600 watters in the flood table and 3 400 watt lights on the aero tubs..Hopefully the tubs will have some TGAs Flav in it...My 4x4 tent I made will have the 3x3 table in it with Blueberry and sweet purple.So bunch of new fun things to look forward to not to mention Im am gearing up to start welding and building my version of the BC Bloom box Producer with my goal being under $800 with lights and nutes...A new year of fun.


----------



## jorda (Aug 1, 2008)

very nice setup.....

thank you!


----------



## Survolte (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey Fletch I e-mailed you but I thought I would leave a post on here too, i think maybe other people might wonder the same questions, but I don't know you may have covered them earlier but I don't think so. anyway.

1. What are those filter bags you were talking about and how do you install them?
2. I think I am going to use the Fox Farm 3 part nutes and I was just wondering if that itself will keep the pH between 5.5 and 5.8 or what do i need to add to it if it wont.
3. What do you think I should use for c02 distribution?
4. Im also a little confused about water and air ppm. what kind of water should i use if not tap, and what tools/sensors should I buy?


Well thank you soo much for this thread, I can't wait to start growing!


----------



## momoney101 (Nov 17, 2008)

hey whats the biggest setup you did? how many plants ?
i want to start a setup this weekend with your instructions
thanks


----------



## FilthyFletch (Nov 17, 2008)

Biggest tub setup or biggest aero setup? I have larger pvc post aero setup which are infinate depends on space and budget.Biggest I ran was a 80 site setup which takes up a 10x10 room or I have had 4x8 flood tables with around 100 plants in them before


----------



## cronusoner (Nov 17, 2008)

great work


----------



## naw4 (Nov 21, 2008)

This is great would love to get more wise words from the fletch man


----------



## headbandrocker (Feb 23, 2009)

Amazing info! off to home depot!


----------



## growinman (Mar 28, 2009)

.......any new changes you've made to your system, *FF*?? I am sure you've been upgrading something, found out some changes you'd like to make??

Here's where mine is at.....ready to rock but now I might make a few changes:






I still need to make the stand. I ran it for over a week with h2o and the pump does great(1/6th HP). But I went and bought a GH AF20 to play with and haven't got this in there yet......been sitting as is inpic for 5-6 months?? haha

So anyway, just thought I 'd see what changes you'd make if you haven't already......

Thanks *FF*! Always love ready your stuff!! +rep4u again!!

growinman


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 19, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> You will measure from the end of the post without the caps on yet and make marks at the following points dead center of each post: 1 1/4 in,4 3/4",15 3/4",26 3/4",37 3/4",48 3/4",59 3/4", and 71 5/8".



Fletch,
Thanks for the ideas, you've really inspired me!

Could you clear this up for me - how long do you want the posts to be? I'm assuming you cut them down from the 8 feet or so they were originally. 
Also, what's the reason for giving the last netpot hole almost an extra inch (all the rest are 11in from each other but the last one is more.)

thanks


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 21, 2009)

I use them at the full 8 foot in these particular models but you can cut to fit your needs. I mae smaller units that have 3 o4 netpots per post. Some posts are 5 or 6 feet depending on the maker..On what is the largets I have made so far it was for a buddy who had a lets say large area I used 10 foot posts 10 pots per post so plenty of room and he had 50 posts in the unit. So close your eyes and imagine. It was a huge outputter to say the least lol..I appreciate all the thanks from anyone and yeah I have been tinkering with variations. One thing I am working on is quicker drains. I have a few models Im playing with which involve gutter T's for down spouts to have larger openings. I have also found new micro misters at still reasonable price about $2 each but they can make a much finer mist under higher psi. I will show case some time this year on that. I have been playing with grow tent setup lately and started my first of 2 hydro stores online which I will have all my designs up for sale at and will make custom sized orders upon request. the first web site I have going up now is www.greenpassions.org I will have aero,bubbler, dwc, drip, grow tents, digital ballast, meters, led lighting and working out details with fox farm to distribute thier whole line and then Humbodlt counties line. The site is framed out the store is just getting finished so direct buying will be availiable soon. have a bunch of payment ways to help my riu peeps stay hidden and safe.I hope my reputation on here will allow people to feel safe and know they can trust me to the fullest to send items discreetly and take discret payments....go check out the site as its getting done. I have a boards section to post wants, needs, requests, item reviews and just a chat area.


----------



## freeyomind (May 13, 2009)

how much do you charge to make the system and how long does it take to build it.


----------



## ganjamayne (May 26, 2009)

duude thanks for the info on the system it's gonna help me a lot. How much do you sell them for?


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 28, 2009)

depends on how many sites you want. i can do from 3 to infinitey on this type of unit. I also have now made this same type of setup into a flood system for those scared of aero misters. If interested pm as I am not to discuss selling stuff on here unless in the classifeds or I will get in trouble.


----------



## j0sh710 (Apr 19, 2010)

Good thread man, good thinking, hoping to build my own.+-


----------



## j0sh710 (Apr 19, 2010)

Good thread man, good thinking, hoping to build my own.


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 20, 2010)

Glad this thread helped many..I am Fletch but due to saftey concerns with the new site I asked to have my posts and account closed so Roll decided to ban me and hold all my info hostage so I no longer support this site and will be at another hopefully getting all my posts removed from this site as I do not support a site who's owner worries more about his money then its community members and that is what roll has done by not listening to a saftey request of a user then banning them and keeping all thier info as hostage.Be careful here


----------



## rapiddude1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Dear Fletch, Great resource and explanation...just not much time. You said you fabricate per request. How much for a 4 tube config. (2 as illustrated. I can buy the pump and resevoir and stand. I need the rest of it. Thanks, Rapiddude1


----------



## rapiddude1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Where are the classifieds. rapiddude1 at gmail


----------

